# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Πωs μπορω να συνδεομαι και να συμμετεχω?

## ririkos70

Παιδια βοηθεια.Ενω εχω κανει εγγραφη,δεν μπορω να συνδεθω,ουτε να συμμετεχω σε καποια συζητηση,τι πρεπει να κανω γιατι ειμαι τελειωs ασχετη....

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Που εννοείς;Στο chat;Γιατί εδώ ήδη συμμετέχεις.

----------


## ririkos70

Κλεανθη μου ,ξερω μονο να γραφω new topic .Πωsμπορω ομωs ν απαντησω κατευθειαν πχ σε σενα και να ειναι ορατο και στουs αλλουs? Σε παρακαλω,μη με περασειs για ηλιθια,απλα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που εχω γραφτει καπου για συζητηση.

----------


## maria_89

αντι να πατησεις new topic, πατας post reply!  :Smile: 
Αλλα αφου εχεις απαντησει εδω στο topic, δεν καταλαβαινω ποιο ειναι το προβλημα.

----------

